# Paphiopedilum Andrea Mantegna (coccineum x White Shimmer)



## fibre (Dec 29, 2016)

Some years ago I was proud to have a division of a Paph I loved for its dark red pattern on a white background: Paphiopedilum White Shimmer 'Dazzle'. I tried to cross it with various Brachys but no one took and all failed. The only cross, that resulted in offspring is the one with Paphiopedilum coccineum. To my regret I lost P. White Shimmer because of an cultural mistake. So Paphiopedilum Andrea Mantegna is the only direct offspring I could get of P. White Shimmer.


----------



## JAB (Dec 29, 2016)

I like it! Nice job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Dec 29, 2016)

You have something special there. I like all the patterns
in the flower.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 30, 2016)

Lovely cross, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Dec 30, 2016)

Wow, that's a nice speckled Paph! Too bad about losing your White Shimmer 'Dazzle'. Marriott Orchids in the USA has that clone. I wonder if they can export to you?


----------



## fibre (Dec 30, 2016)

John M said:


> Wow, that's a nice speckled Paph! Too bad about losing your White Shimmer 'Dazzle'. Marriott Orchids in the USA has that clone. I wonder if they can export to you?



Thank you John. I got my plant from Hadley (Marriott Orchids) back then. I'm sure he would sell me a further division. But to be honest, I'm not willing to pay his expensive prices anymore. He is a good breeder with interesting plants, but IMO he overvalues the quality of his clones.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 30, 2016)

Congrats for your patience and this result!

Is this a miniature in flower and plant size or?


----------



## fibre (Dec 30, 2016)

This is not a true miniature. The leaves of this clone are about the size of a big P. coccineum but more wide. The flower is a little more than 10 cm NS. So it is larger as a flower of P. coccineum. 
A plus is its long and strong stem and the quite flat flower. I'm amazed about its flatness, because P. coccineum has quite wavy flowers and holds its small petals forward. 
Unfortunately the plants out of this cross aren't as vigorous as I expected from the coccineum parent. Most of them flowered without showing a new starter growth. Hopefully they will proof more vigor in the year after their first flower!


----------



## emydura (Dec 30, 2016)

Another fantastic and different looking Paph. I love the speckling.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2016)

I like it, also. The color and patterning are quite different.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 31, 2016)

very unusual spotting


----------



## fibre (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks all for your kind comments!
Some more of this breeding are in bud now. If they are looking nice I will post pics of them.


----------



## fibre (Jan 24, 2017)

update
same flower today. Yellow faded to white but, what a luck, it kept its shape!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice, and different. Hope you can make more.


----------



## Don I (Jan 25, 2017)

I like it a lot. Thanks.


----------



## fibre (Jan 25, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Nice, and different. Hope you can make more.



Oh, thanks a lot, Eric! I will try to make similar things for sure.


----------



## paphreek (Feb 5, 2017)

A very unique flower. I like it a lot!


----------

